# FS: Coralife 4ft 2x65w pc



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am selling a 4ft coralife power compact fixture with 2 x 65w PC bulbs 6500k

the fixture was bought used a few months ago and the bulbs were replaced, they still have alot of life left in them.

It's not enough for my tank so I am upgrading to 4 bulb t5 unit.

I would like $75 for it and pick up in Richmond


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Price reduced to $70


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

forgot to add the ballast were replaced 6 months ago aswell a nice light for someone getting into planted tanks!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

No one is looking for a mint set of lights?


----------



## Jacko (Feb 26, 2011)

I am looking for lights if the size it right. I need to mesure my tank when I get home.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

still for sale!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump I sold one, but have another one for sale....


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

What is the other one you have for sale?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The same light, to make it easier I had one for sale now I have another one, the exact same for sale!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The same light, to make it easier I had one for sale now I have another one, the exact same for sale!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Still up for grabs!!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

yep still available....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

No one needs a 4ft fixture?


----------



## bigslik (Feb 12, 2011)

interested if you still have it 
call me steve 604 379 9761


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump still up for sale


----------

